# Passed Paramedic Practicals



## ckrump (Jan 22, 2008)

I passed my Paramedic Practicals on Jan. 12th (and I didn't even need the Whiskey!).  Hope to take my CAT test on Feb 8th or 11th.


----------



## emtbuff (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats on passing the practicles and good luck on the CAT testing.


----------



## SC Bird (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats on passing your practicals.....good luck on the next step!!!

-Matt


----------



## FFPARAMEDIC08 (Jan 25, 2008)

Awesome job on passing the practicals. The national paramedic test is very challenging. Make sure not to "request ALS backup."


----------



## ckrump (Mar 4, 2008)

*I Passed!!!*

I passed my CAT test the first time through on Feb. 11th.  I am now a full-fledged paramedic!


----------



## MedicDoug (Mar 4, 2008)

Congratulations on a significant achievement. You now have a license to learn. An old partner of mine who had run oh, about a million patient contacts, once said that if he didn't learn or see something new on every call it meant he'd missed it... Good luck and welcome aboard!


----------



## firecoins (Mar 4, 2008)

IS whiskey in you protocols?


----------

